# صلوات للملاك الحارس



## mary naeem (23 أكتوبر 2014)

صلوات للملاك الحارس​ 




​ - أيها  الملاك الذي شدّد سيدنا يسوع المسيح، تعال وشدّدنا نحن أيضًا،  
​
 تعال بحقك ولا  تبطئ.​ - أيها  الملاك الحارس، يا حارس نفسي المجيد، 
​
 أنتَ الساطع في السماء  الجميلة كشعلة وديعة نقيّة بالقرب من عرش الأزلي، 
​
 أنتَ تنـزل إلى الأرض  لأجلي، 
​
 وإذ تنيرني بسناكَ أيّها  الملاك الجميل تصبح أخي، ومعزِّيَّ، وصديقي!... ​ "القديسة تريزيا الطفل يسوع".​ 



​ يا ملاك الله المتقلّد حراستي بنعمة من الجودة الإلهيّة،  ​ أسألك أن تنيرني، وتحرسني، وترشدني، وتسوسني.  آمين.​ 

 يا ملاكي، يا  حارسي، إجعلني أحيا دائمًا بحسب إرادة الله. آمين​ 



​ يا رب، يا من من خلال رعايتك الإلهية  الرائعة تكرمت علينا بارسال الملائكة القديسين لحراستنا، أنعم على الذين يبتهلون  إليك أن يكونوا دائماً تحت حمايتهم، وأن ينعموا إلى الأبد بمرافقتهم.
(مقتبس من  قداس الملائكة الحرّاس – الطقس اللاتيني) ​ 



​ ايها الملاك القديس الملازم نفسي  الشقيه وحياتي الذليله لا تهملني انا الخاطئ، ولا تبتعد عني بسبب اسرافي وتبذخي،  ولا تعطي فرصه للشيطان الشرير لكي يسود باقتدارة على جسدي هذا المائت . بل امسك  بيدي الشقيه المسترخيه واهدني الى طريق الخلاص. نعم با ملاك الله القديس الحارس  والساتر نفسي الشقيه وجسدي. سامحني بكل ما احزنتك به جميع ايام حياتي. وان كنت قد  اخطات في نهاري اليوم فكن انت ساترا لي في هذه الليله، واحظني من جميع حيل المعاند،  لكي لا اسخط الله بخطيئه من الخطايا. وتشفع من اجلي الى الرب ليثبتني في مخافته  ويجعلني لصلاحه عبدا مستحقا، آمين​ (صلاة النوم الصغرى - طقس  ارثوذكسي)​


----------



## mary naeem (23 أكتوبر 2014)

تضرع الى الملاك الحارس حياة  الانسان​ 



​ ***الأودية الأولى باللحن  الثامن***​ أيها الحارس الساهر لنفسي، الذي قد مُنحتُه من لدن  الله، أيها النصير والمرشد لحياتي، أسبحك يا ملاك الله الضابط الكل الإلهي
يا من  تشاء كل الأنام أن يخلصوا ايها الكلمة، لقد أقمت ملائكة قديسين مرشدين ومنيرين  الناس، ليقتادونا إلى خوفك الإلهي
ليلٌ مظلمٌ قد استحوذ عليَّ، وصرت محجوباً  بادلهام ضباب الأهواء فانرني بنور التوبة يا مرشدي ونصيري وحارسي
لقد فاضت فيّ  ينابيع الافكار القبيحة المظلمة القذرة، مبعدةً عقلي من الله، فجفّفها يا  عاضدي​ ***ثاوطوكيون***​ ايتها السيدة، أنتِ ميناء وهدوء للمشتين في لجة  الخطايا، فلذلك ابادر الى مينائكِ، انا المنزعج في عاصفة الاهواء  المتنوّعة​ ***الأودية  الثالثة***​ لقد أحرزتُ وجودي من امتزاجٍ أرضي وطيني وترابي،  فمن ثمّ اتبجّنُ في الأرض اكثاً فيا نصيري ومرشدي ومنجدي، حوّل ميلي نحو الأشياء  السماوية
في الليل والنهار بأفعالي القبيحة، أمرمرك واحزنك واغضبك ولذلك ألجئك  أن تقف منتزحاً عني بعيداً، من غير ان تشاء ذلك يا عاضدي
حزناً وكآبةً أصير  مسبباً لك، باستمراري غير تائب وعادم التقويم، فلذلك هب لي أن أتوب توبة خالصة،  وافرّحك واسرّك يا حارسي
ايها الملاك القديس، الناظر بحالٍ غير منظورة وجه الله  الجالس في السماء، الذي ينظر الى الأرض عقلياً فيجعلها ترتعد، اطلب اليه أن  يخلصني​ ***ثاوطوكيون***​ لقد اخذت العقل والذهن والنطق موهبةً من الله، لكي  اعرف السيد واكرمهُ بالأعمال الحسنة، اما انا إذ اهنت الموهبة بالأهواء، فقد شتمت  الواهب، فيا ايتها السيدة خلصيني​ ***كاثسما باللحن الرابع: وزن يا من  ارتفعت***​ ايها الملاك الالهي الكلي القداسة، المقام من الله  حارساً لنفسي وجسدي تغاض عن جميع زلات نفسي الشقية مقتدياً بالله، وانقذني من أشراك  الغاش المتنوعة، واستعطف اله الكل أن يمنحني غفراناًفي ساعة الدينونة​ ***الأودية  الرابعة***​ لم أتفطن بمجلس القضاء المرهوب، المزمع ان انتصب  فيه يا مخلصي، واعطي جواباً عن كل قولٍ وفعل، ولم اتخذ في عقلي ذكر الموت الغامض  بالكلية، فأستمرٌّ بغير تقويم، فيا مرشدي لا تهملني
لقد أتممت كل رذيلة برغبة  كلية منذ الطفولية، وما انفككت امرمرك يا عاضدي، بالأقوال والأفعال القبيحة، فلا  تحقد عليّ بل اثبت أيضاً مفهماً اياي ومنيراً وموطداً
لقد ماثلتَ يا مرشدي طول  أناة كلمة الله، الذي اتى ليدعو الى التوبة جميع الخطأة متوقعاً منهم الإصلاح من  تلقاء ارادتهم بغير اغتصاب، فكن انت ايضاً مطيلاً اناتك عليَّ
ان الخطيئة قد  جعلتني مبتعداً من الله انا العبد الأثيم غير المستحق، لكن سيدي يسوع قد تقبلني  بتحنّنه واختصّني لذاتهِ، واما انا فلم ازل احزنك ايها الملاك، جاحداً نعمتهُ تلك  العظيمة​ ***ثاوطوكيون***​ الرب ملك بالحقيقة المملكة التي لن تسقط، ولبس منكِ  كما في المزامير يا امَّ الاله الجمال الكلي البهاء اي جسدهُ المقدَّس، الذي به دحض  الموت وحطم مملكتهُ​ ***الأودية  الخامسة***​ ايها الملاك القديس، لقد احرزتك لي حارساً  ومساكناً، ونجياً ومماشياً وملازماً، وواضعاً على الدوام الاشياء الخلاصيّة، فأي  مسامحة تكون لي اذا لبثت فاقد الفهم
بما انك ماثلٌ بدالة كثيرة لدى عرش الضابط  الكل يا عاضدي، مستبشراً حول ملك الخليقة، فاطلبْ اليه ان يمنحني غفران شروري  الكثيرة
يا منقذي بما انك تعلم ما ينتظرني من التعذيبات والعقوبات، وترى قساوتي  وعدم شعوري وظلامة عقلي، فتتنهَّد شفقةً عليّ وتقتطب وتكتئب ممتلئاً عبوسةً
يا  حارسي المحسن اليَّ، انني ما جعلتُ لك ولا ساعة واحدة، بل ولا دقيقة او اقلَّ منها  ان تُسرّ وتفرح بي وتبتهج حيث لا ازال منفسداً بالخطايا على  الدوام​ ***ثاوطوكيون***​ ان الذي اقام الاودية بالمقياس والجبال بميزان  بالمقياس والجبال بميزان معرفتهِ، الذي لا تدركه العقول، ومحصي مصفّ النجوم وقطر  الندى وينقل نسيم الاهوية، قد شوهد منكِ طفلاً جديداً ايتهاالبريئة من كل  عيبٍ​ ***الاودية  السادسة***​ ايها الحافظ والمعسكر حولي ، والمبطل وثبات الجن  وهجماتهم الوحشيّة المرسلة عليَّ دائماً، لا تتركني يا حارسي لاني قد احرزت نصيراً  حاراً
بما انك الطبيب الفائق الثمن الذكي العرف، فلا ترذل نتانتي ولا تبتعد عني  الى الغاية، بل كن لي على الدوام حارساً غير منفكّ، لان الشمس ايضاً تمرّ على اماكن  قذرة ولا تتدنس
الى الذي بكلمته سقّف بالمياه علاليه الشاهقة، توسّل طالباً يا  منجدي، ان يمنحني موهبة قطراتٍ تقطر امطار الدموع، لكي يتنقّى بها قلبي ويعاين  الله
بما انك ماثلٌ بحالٍ غير هيولية لدى النقي والمتنزّه عن الهيولى اذ انت  نقيّ وعادم الهيولى، ولك الدّالة الغنيّة لديه، فابتهل اليه بغير انقطاعٍ ان يمنحني  خلاص نفسي
عندما تنفصل نفسي المسكينة من الجسد استرها يا مرشدي بجناحيك النيرين  الكلي الطهر، ليحيق الخجل والخزي بمناظر الاعداء القبيحة الشنيعة  المدلهمّة​ ***ثاوطوكيون***​ يا من هي أقدس من الملائكة القديسين، واسمى رفعةً  من الشاروبيم والسارافيم، اظهري عقلي الذليل الشغف بالارضيات، مرتفعاً عن الميل  الارضي الهيولي، وارفعيه من الارض الى الشوق السماوي​ ***قنداق باللحن  الثاني***​ يا خادم الله، وحارسي الكلي الفضل، البث معي على  الدوام انا الخاطئ منقذاً اياي من كل مضار الشياطين، وارشدني الى المناهج الالهية  المواصلة الى الحياة التي لا تفنى​ ***الأودية  السابعة***​ ان ربوات لصوصٍ خفيين محيطون بي ومتوازرون عليَّ،  ويطلبون ان يخطفوا نفسي ويمزّقوها، لكن يا معيني ومنجدي اطردهم عني بحربتك النارية  بقوة ولا تتركني وهملاً
عندما يزمع حاكمي والهي، ان يحاكمني ويدينني انا المشجوب  من ضميري، فقبل تلك الدينونة لا تنسني انا عبدك لا مرشدي
ان المادّة امّي،  والطين ابي والتراب جدّي، فبقرابتي هذه انظر الى الارض دائماً، فامنحني يا عاضدي ان  انظر الى العلوّ الى جمال السماء
بما انك بهيٌّ في الحسن والبهجة والحلاوة، ايها  العقل الساطع كالشمس قف معي بوجهٍ باشّ ونظرٍ عطوف يا مرشدي، عندما ازمع ان انتقل  من الارض
من اجل كثرة مراحم اشفاقك، ومن اجل غزارة غنى تعطفك، استرني بستر  جناحيك يا حارسي حين اسافر من الجسد راحلاً، لكي لا انظر وجوه الشياطين ذات الطلعة  الشنعة​ ***ثاوطوكيون***​ ايتها الباب السماوي، يا باب الخلاص، يا سلّماً  عقلية بها انحدر الاله وصعد الانسان، اهّليني انا عبدكِ لملكوت السماوات برأفتكِ  ايتها الموقرة​ ***الأودية  الثامنة***​ لقد اتخذتكَ من الله بعد اتكالي عليهِ مرشداً  وعاضداً ومعيناً ومناضلاً ايها الملاك الكلي قدسهُ، لاجل ذلك اتضرّع اليك، ألا تزال  مؤدباً وواعظاً ومعلّماً لي ان اصنع ما يجب، وتنير عقلي الى ان توقفني لدى المسيح  مخلَّصاً
عندما توضع الكراسي، وتفتح الكتب، يجلس العتيق الايام ويُدان الناس  وتنتصب الملائكة، وتميد الارض ويرتجف الكلّ مرتعداً، اظهر فيّ حينئذٍ تعطفك،  وانقذني من جهنم مبتهلاً الى المسيح
الآن مثل النحل بالشهد، وبحالٍ غير منظورة،  قد احاطتني الابالسة المبيدين والممقوتين من الله، وكجوارح مفترسة، وكثعالب ماكرة  وكطيور مفترسة اللحوم والدماء فاسترني يا حارسي كالنسر الذي يظلّل فراخهُ
يا  عاضدي، هب لن من الاجفان عبراتٍ من غير انقطاع، جارية بغزارةٍ مغسلة اياي من الرأس  الى القدمين، حتى اذا تسربلت لباس التوبة المبْيَضّ اكثر من الثلج، ادخل الى الخدر  الالهي، مكرماً اياك يا منجدي
ان قلبي كان هيكلاً للمسيح، فصيَّرتهُ بالاهواء  مسكناً للخنازير العقلية، لكن انت يا معين نفسي قوّني ونقّ قلبي وعطّرْهُ، وضمّخهُ  بملاب وطيوب الصلوات والطهارة، حتى يصير ايضاً هيكلاً للمسيح معطراً
حين يزمع  هتاف البوق ان ينهضني من الارض الى الدينونة، قف حينئذٍ قريباً مني ببشاشةٍ  وطلاقةٍ،طارداً عني الخوف برجاء الخلاص يا مرشدي وحارسي وعاضدي ووصيّ نفسي  المؤيسة​ ***ثاوطوكيون***​ بافراط صلاحكِ ارحميني مجاناً، يا من ولدتِ ينبوع  الحنو والرأفة، لان ليس شئٌ مستوجب الرحمة اقدمه لجلالكِ، لان صلاحي ليس لكِ بهِ  حاجة البتة، بما انك حبلتِ بحال لا توصف بالمانح الصلاح، والمخلّص العالم يا ممتلئة  نعمةً​ ***الاودية  التاسعة***​ لتبصركَ نفسي الشقية عند فناء روحي مني عاجلاً  واقفاً من عن ميامني باشاً وأنيساً يا عاضدي وناصري، طارداً عني الاعداء المرّين  الذين يطلبون ان يضبطوني
ايها الملاك القديس بما انك خادمُ الهي الله، وصانع  مشيئاتهِ الالهية، فتغتنم الدالة الكثيرة لديهِ، لذلك توسل اليهِ بحرارة من اجلي،  حتى اذا خلصت بك، اسبح نصرتك وسترك
ان حياتي بأسرها قد اجزتُها في الاباطيل  الكثيرة، وقد اقتربت من الانقضاء، فاتوسل اليك يا حارسي، فكن لي نصيراً ومحامياً لا  يحارب عندما أجتاز عشّاري ضابط العالم الردئ جداً
لا تزل يا عاضدي من أ ن تحول  اعتساف عقلي ورعانتهِ وخمولهُ وعبوديتهُ للافكاؤ القبيحة الدنسة غير الطاهرة، الى  تصوُّرات جيدة وافكار صالحة، مولدة تخشعاً حاراً
يا يسوع الفئق الصلاح الابن  الوحيد، اغلب بتحننك ضروري الكثرة التي لا تُحصى، بالطلبات الالهية من خادمك العادم  الهيولى، الذي أقمته لي حارساً منذ الطفولية بما أنك محبٌّ للبشر
عليك بعد الله  وضعت كل رجاء خلاصي يا حارسي وعاضدي المهتمّ بي، فتشفع الى الله من اجلي، مع مصاف  الملائكة شركائك في الشفاعة​ ***ثاوطوكيون***​ يا والدة الاله ارفعي شأن الحسني العبادة وادحضي  مهاجمات البربر، واحفظي رعيتكِ هذه غير محاصرة، التي فيها يُعظَّم بايمانٍ ويُمجد  اسمكِ العظيم الممجَد كثيراً​ ***ستيشيرات  بروصوميات**
*باللحن الثاني. وزن ايكوس طوافراثا**​ يا ملاك الله، الماثل لدى الثالوث الاقدس، لا تزل  مبتهلاً من اجلي انا عبجك
اذ قد اخذتَ قوّةً من الله لتحرس نفسي، فلا تزل ساتراً  اياها بستر جناحيك على الدوام
حمداً ليسوع الذي اعطاني اياك حارساً لنفسي  عظيماً، وسلاحاً على اعدائي، ايها الملاك المكرَّم من الله
أهّلني انا ايضاً ان  افوز بملكوت الله تعالى لكي اهتف معك بالتسبيح المثلث تقديسه
انك نور ثانٍ بعد  الله يا حارسي، فلا تزل عاضداً لي لكي أرى أنا أيضاً نور اللاهوت المثلث  الشعاع
**ذكصا كانين ثاوطوكيون*
أيتها البتول والدة الإله، سيدة  الملائكة والبشر، لا تزالي متشفِّعة الى ابنكِ من أجلي أنا عبدكِ​ **الإفشين**
**الى  الملاك حارس حياة**الإنسان**​ أيها الملاك القديس المُلازِم نفسي الشَقيَّة  وحياتي الذليلَة لا تُهمِلني أنا الخاطئ، ولا تبتَعِد عني بسبب إسرافي وتَبذُّخي،  ولا تعطِ فرصةً للشيطان الشرّير لكي يَسُودَ باقتِدارهِ على جسدي هذا المائت.بَل  أمسِك بِيَدي الشقيَّة المستَرخِية واهدِني الى طريق الخلاص. نعم يا ملاك الله  القدّيس الحارِس والساتِر نفسي الشقِيّة وجسدي. سامحني بكلِّ ما أحزنتُكَ به جميعَ  ايام حياتي. وإن كنتُ قد خَطِئْتُ في نهاري اليوم فكُنْ انتَ ساتراً لي في هذه  الليلة، واحفظْني من جميع حِيَل المُعانِد، لكي لا إُسْخِطَ الله بخطيئةٍ من  الخطايَا. وتشفَّع من اجلي الى الربّ لِيُثبتني في مخافته ويجْعَلَني لصلاحه عبداً  مستحقاً، آمين.​


----------

